
Lulu, by Te-Ping Chen - hypertexthero
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/04/08/lulu
======
brudgers
Author reading the story, [https://www.newyorker.com/podcast/the-authors-
voice/te-ping-...](https://www.newyorker.com/podcast/the-authors-voice/te-
ping-chen-reads-lulu)

------
mc32
Man, what an all around tragic story. It’s well done. I didn’t realize it was
fiction till the end as well.

------
perennate
Damn, I didn't realize this was fiction until after I finished reading.
Heartbreaking yet beautiful.

